# Lake Levels



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil/wm/?basin/sci/ddo

Delaware - 24' high
Deer Creek - 8' high
Alum - 4.5' high
Paint Creek - 21' high


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

And only gonna get higher


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

Crazy year. Will be interesting to see how it might effect the fishing, and for how long. Saugeye seem to adapt quickly, but not sure of the other species. If anyone has any knowledge or input, I would be interested in hearing.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

GLSM is very high right now as well. The area below our spillway is flooding again. Mike


----------



## Fuzzygrub (Nov 1, 2008)

I’m surprised that Alum is only up 4.5’. It’s still on the rise though, without any water being drawn from the dam, as of this AM.




















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kfi (Nov 11, 2013)

Couple pics from Delaware today. It is ~5 ft under record pool right now. Honestly thought water would be more stained but imagine when they start drawing it down it’ll be muddy mess.

First pic just shows the record level marker. 2nd pic is looking towards the NW from top of dam (barely see what isn’t under water of the boat ramp towards the dam at far right of pic).

Lots of new habit right now for the bass and crappies. Always wondered how many fish get stuck in low spots when lake is drawn down...?




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Glad I saw this post. I am off work tomorrow and was planning on going to Alum in the morning. Doesn't look like I will be able to put my boat in anywhere. Thanks Lundy and fuzzy for the post and pictures. Saved me a trip to Alum.


----------



## Silver Fox 23 (Sep 4, 2015)

I see the Cheshire and Galena ramps look bad, but can you still put in at Hollenback next to the Marina?


----------



## kfi (Nov 11, 2013)

CHOPIQ said:


> Glad I saw this post. I am off work tomorrow and was planning on going to Alum in the morning. Doesn't look like I will be able to put my boat in anywhere. Thanks Lundy and fuzzy for the post and pictures. Saved me a trip to Alum.


Marina, Galena and Cheshire ramps all still accessible. There was a club (bass) tourney there Tuesday evening and most everyone caught limits. I wouldn’t be afraid to wet a line at Alum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuzzygrub (Nov 1, 2008)

My fourth and fifth pics are from the Cheshire ramp. The floating part of the dock is probably 35’ from shore, and I’m not exaggerating. I have no idea how deep the water is walkjng out to the floating dock, but I would guess that it is over waist deep. There were no trailers in The parking lot at Cheshire ramp, and three at New Galena. I would not suggest using the Cheshire ramp, but to each his own. I did not check out the marina ramp.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Anyone have insight on the Red Bank Ramp over at Hoover? Thanks in advance


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

We launched at red bank on tues. Red bank has a concrete section before you get to the floating part of dock. Water was a couple inches from going over top of concrete but the floating dock was fine. Hoover is up another 6 inches since tues so I’m guessing the the floating docks are useable but take a pair of boot to get to the floating dock.


----------



## Lil'Ranger (Apr 8, 2011)

Levels are rising. Stay safe. http://www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil/wm/?basin/sci/acs


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

deerfarmer said:


> We launched at red bank on tues. Red bank has a concrete section before you get to the floating part of dock. Water was a couple inches from going over top of concrete but the floating dock was fine. Hoover is up another 6 inches since tues so I’m guessing the the floating docks are useable but take a pair of boot to get to the floating dock.


Awesome, thank you!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Clevelandtocolumbus (Sep 13, 2010)

Is anything fishable from shore was gonna play hooky from work to wet a line for a little bit...alum spillway musky?


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

i'm sure something is.... look for rockier areas. alum spillway,, when they start letting water out is gonna be raging, but they can bring fish with it too.


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

As of this morning all of the ramps at alum creek are closed until further notice.


----------



## Pinchweed1 (Jul 11, 2011)

Launched at New Galena yesterday around 4. No problem getting in the water. they had the ramp roped off when i came back at like 8pm. south pool and big run was very much still fishable


----------



## Lil'Ranger (Apr 8, 2011)

I called ODNR this morning and the beach and ALL of the launches are closed at Alum


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I crossed alum spillway this morning, only the normal amount of water coming out the pipe and none over the chutes so you'd be good to go there. Of course I guess they will open it up as soon as they can when downriver can take it


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

fyi as of an hour ago it was reported that odnr re-opened new galena. hollenback may be re-opened soon.


----------



## kfi (Nov 11, 2013)

Both Hollenback and Galena are open and don’t believe were ever shutdown. Here now...









Good bit of traffic...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

The recently slightly opened the dams on Alum, Deer Creek, Paint Creek. Delaware is still closed

Delaware 27' high
Deer Creek - 13' high
Paint Creek - 26' high
Alum 5' high and the only lake of the above to show a very slight water level reduction the last 24 hrs.


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

Was at Erie Saturday, and my friend put in at wild wings at a private ramp. Dock was about 6" under water. On the way back home, drove by the entrance to Delaware state park off of 23, and there was a road closed sign not far from the entrance. The road past that sign was under water.


----------



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

Was able to launch at Galena yesterday no problem. Only problem was when I decided to leave. WHEW, EVERYONE decided to enjoy the sunshine!!! Anyway, the smallies and crappie were in same places as last couple weeks, just deeper.......LOL


----------



## mashunter18 (Jun 23, 2005)

I was also there yesterday from 5:00-8:00 am. I always use cheshire ramp, its a mess, went to the one on the main lake on the west side, not the marina ramp but the other. Putted in my 9.9 back to middle pool. Only saw 2 dudes on kayaks all morning, finally someone else motored in as I was leaving.
Trolling sucked for me with the higher water. Found lots of white bass in most of my saugeye spots.Only one little saugeye, one crappie and 10-12 white bass. I tried compensating for the higher water by going shallower, and running more line out but it really wasn't productive for me.
Was weird for sure being so close to shore in some areas I would never get that shallow at.Water clarity looked ok.

I am going to try hoover in the morning haven't even been there yet this year.


----------



## dhf125 (May 5, 2014)

mashunter18 said:


> I was also there yesterday from 5:00-8:00 am. I always use cheshire ramp, its a mess, went to the one on the main lake on the west side, not the marina ramp but the other. Putted in my 9.9 back to middle pool. Only saw 2 dudes on kayaks all morning, finally someone else motored in as I was leaving.
> Trolling sucked for me with the higher water. Found lots of white bass in most of my saugeye spots.Only one little saugeye, one crappie and 10-12 white bass. I tried compensating for the higher water by going shallower, and running more line out but it really wasn't productive for me.
> Was weird for sure being so close to shore in some areas I would never get that shallow at.Water clarity looked ok.
> 
> I am going to try hoover in the morning haven't even been there yet this year.


r: 3997"]I was also there yesterday from 5:00-8:00 am. I always use cheshire ramp, its a mess, went to the one on the main lake on the west side, not the marina ramp but the other. Putted in my 9.9 back to middle pool. Only saw 2 dudes on kayaks all morning, finally someone else motored in as I was leaving.
Trolling sucked for me with the higher water. Found lots of white bass in most of my saugeye spots.Only one little saugeye, one crappie and 10-12 white bass. I tried compensating for the higher water by going shallower, and running more line out but it really wasn't productive for me.
Was weird for sure being so close to shore in some areas I would never get that shallow at.Water clarity looked ok.

I am going to try hoover in the morning haven't even been there yet this year.[/QUOTE]
I was out yesterday for 8 hours in the kayak, launched from howard road.
I also had a bad day trolling. Did end the day with about a dozen crappie, three saugeye and one bass. It was odd seeing the water that high going underneath 36/37. The clearance marker under the bridge was at about 5.5 feet.


----------



## eyes1501 (Feb 26, 2013)

Is there another main lake ramp on the west side besides the marina? Canoe launch by the beach?


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

One time in the 1990s I had the Schwinn up on 229 when it was under water at both forks of Delaware. It was deep enough to cover the guard rails, but toward the edges, every guard rail post was crawling with bugs trying to escape the water. It was still filling and there were logs bumping against the bottom of the Claypool bridge. There was no one else on the road between the forks.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2019)

This is the canoe/kayak launch area. You can back your vehicle to the water, drop you canoe or kayak, then go park in the turn around area. If you’re fishing that area of the lake, you can also launch from the beach too.


----------

